# Fishing Babe's



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey, They have some kind of fishing babe contest going on. I seen a couple of entries on the blue water board. Anyways, If anyone knows that guy who posted his girlfriend holding that catfiish with the nice rack, then it would probably be a good idea to let them know, because Im pretty sure she'd win by a long shot!!!
Good luck!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

She was holding a catfish?? I remember her but not the catfish. Maybe I need to go look at the pic again. :redface:


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe a bass. Wasnt really paying to much attn to the fish!!!


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

:biggrin:http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=417312

17,366 views and counting!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Never saw the catfish!!!!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Holy moly how did I miss that thread!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Come on guys, that was a crappie...Right


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 8, 2008)

I believe they caught that blue "jug fishing".


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

What fish??


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Was there 1 fish or 2.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

that's a "keeper".....
snookered


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I know it'd get my vote!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Just saw this. Hope I'm not to late


----------



## skeeterman (Feb 22, 2009)

looked at the pic 4 times and never noticed a fish


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't forget under 2013 law you must update you jugs "gear tag" date every ten days.
That means gently wash off the old date and then.......oh heck, I am getting to old for this nonsense.


----------

